# I didn't know there was a "pet phase"?



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I know what you mean. I saw an ad online for an 8 week old mini-poodle because "they are allergic to the dog." Seriously? Couldn't have had the dog more than a week, and as far as I know, the most likely offender was the shampoo and not the dog.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sad but true, and this is why as a parent, I was VERY careful on what my kids wanted and got because I knew that it could easily be a phase and I had to be prepared to take care of whatever it may be. 

My daughter had 2 water turtles for years - they are so dirty and the aquarium was a nasty mess every week. These turtles were not supposed to get big, WELL they were both as big as my BF's hand (which is big) and they would hiss real loud......so we took them to an abandoned big lake close to the beach and let them go.......this huge lake is now the lake you see in the pics from the Dog Park we go too- I am glad we did get rid of them honestly but when we go to the park I think about them stinky turtles (_that don't get big or live that long - we had ours for years!) _


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it's a parents responsibility to teach the kids that pets are forever, but I won't hold my breath. I'm glad the girls across the street seem to have gone through their "pet phase". It led to many a puppy suffering and possible dying. In the first couple of years they lived here, they had no less than 4 puppies. The girls would play w/ the pup for a few weeks, then the new wore off and the puppy ended up tied to a crappy dog house. Roaming dogs and unsupervised children are a problem around here, so it's really a bad situation. None of the pups made it to six months, suddenly they would be gone. I don't know if they were given away, dumped at the shelter or what. (One did make it to my house and then to a rescue, but that's a different story.) Unfortunately, after the last puppy, they got a cat and she has now populated the neighborhood b/c they never had her spayed.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

:doh:


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I love when I see the dog got to big like HELLO did you even read the breed standard for St bernard or English mastiff yes they get BIG.
Stnd poodles also get big that is the difference between mini and standard.

Ugg yes people piss me off


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I find that irritating too. After Beethoven came out, everyone wanted a St Bernard, then dumped the dog b/c it was too big and/or drooled. Hello, the dog in the movie drooled and was huge! 

I actually like that movie a lot b/c the dog was gorgeous and they didn't sugar coat dog ownership. You saw the huge bags of food, the muddy dog in bed, the counter surfing etc.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Look at the bright side. This parent is providing wonderful training for how the kids should behave once the parents are old and useless. :thefinger: You'll just have to wait 30 years or so for payback. Better late than never.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

cowpony said:


> Look at the bright side. This parent is providing wonderful training for how the kids should behave once the parents are old and useless. :thefinger: You'll just have to wait 30 years or so for payback. Better late than never.


OH, YEAH!!! I *LOVE* that excuse!!! I managed a humane society for several years and when parents would come in to surrender their family pet because the "kid quit taking care of it" and they wanted to "teach their kid what responsibility means" so, their reasoning was that since the kid didn't take responsiblity; they lost their pet... the way *I* looked at it is that the parents just taught little Johnny that if something becomes a little difficult or inconvenient, it's A-OK to just dispose of that "thing" no matter whether it's a living, breathing, feeling soul, or a junker car. :wacko: It'll come back to bite them in the arse someday!!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

God love you Plumcrazy. I don't know how people have the strength to work in animal rescue. I'd get so bitter.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

wonder how long it will take for me to exit my 'kid phase"... I can put him up on CL in a few months when he starts getting big and being to mobile to be easily handled. Or maybe I should wait until he begins to start into the screaming for attention part of babyhood.

"FREE TO GOOD HOME, adorable un-altered baby boy. Needs loving home with lot of activity, patience, an experienced hand, and it would be nice to have another baby to play with. We didn't realize he was going to scream, and poo, and drool, get any bigger than 10 pounds, or be so time consuming. We love him very much but he no longer fits in with our lifestyle. We;d love to find him a wonderful home where he can get more attention "

come to think of it pregnancy no longer fits in with my lifestyle... wish I could put THAT up on CL !!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I cant believe people would get rid of their pets like that. 

I'm only 16 and have more pets than most teenages I know. I've taken care of all of them on my own, payed for their food, cages, and everything they need. I've had each of them til the day they passed. I take care of all our animals in my house including my mom's dogs since she works all day. I had to prove to my parents I was ready to get my own puppy. Even though he was my birthday present I still had to pay half of what he costed. I researched the breed for a couple years and was looking for breeders for months on end before I found Atticus. I pay for everything of his, except for the little gifts my mom buys for him like his t-shirts and hoodies. I just hate how alot of people wont sell to teenagers because of how irresponsible alot of them are. I usually get turned down when responding to peoples rehoming ads, because I'm 16 they think I wont care for them properly. It gets on my nerves when the parents make their kids look bad when rehoming their pets.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You truly are in a league of your own Michelle.  And it so nice to hear, as well we can tell what a level headed good animal parent you are! I must say you seem to have great parents too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cowpony said:


> Look at the bright side. This parent is providing wonderful training for how the kids should behave once the parents are old and useless. :thefinger: You'll just have to wait 30 years or so for payback. Better late than never.


EXACTLY!!!! People are always a big mystery to me. Gotta have, gotta have, thne reality sets in and they cannot stand it. I know a breeder who had a couple on her wait list for over a year for a Spoo. They phoned and phoned and were so happy and so anxious. OVER A YEAR!! They picked their puppy up and were so happy and thrilled and delighted. 18 hours later they emailed to say "we just realized a puppy isn't going to fit in with our lifestyle. Will you take him back???" I mean...seriously....you had over a year to think about all of this. My soul!!! Of course the breeder took the pup back and rehomed him, but people are so impulsive and want instant gratification without putting any thought sometiimes into what all this decision may entail!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I think that people really want a pet but have no idea of how much work it is and how big responsibility and how much expenses can pile up if pet gets sick etc. They watch a movie and commercial and idealize the whole idea !!!

It is same with babies - people have NO idea of how much work and how little fun they are LMAO BUT all those "Gerber" cards and commercials make it all seem like "walk in the park" and than new parents have " a shocker" 3 days after delivery LMAO 

BUT, I always say - unwanted pets are much better off in a new loving home than being neglected and possibly abused in the original one !!!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I actually like that movie a lot b/c the dog was gorgeous and they didn't sugar coat dog ownership. You saw the huge bags of food, the muddy dog in bed, the counter surfing etc.


Same with Marley & Me. Very realistic portrayal of living with a lab puppy.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

We have had pets my kids entire lives and never once have they gotten tired of them. Not felt like picking up poo or getting annoyed sometimes yeah, but the animals are FAMILY. They get annoyed at their siblings too and we didn't get rid of them either. How do you get sick of a dog? In general, if a dog has bad habbits its because the owners aren't handling things right. There are dogs out there with mental issues, just like people, but rehoming the dog certainly won't help it.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Mercury's Mom said:


> We have had pets my kids entire lives and never once have they gotten tired of them. Not felt like picking up poo or getting annoyed sometimes yeah, but the animals are FAMILY. They get annoyed at their siblings too and we didn't get rid of them either. How do you get sick of a dog? In general, if a dog has bad habbits its because the owners aren't handling things right. There are dogs out there with mental issues, just like people, but rehoming the dog certainly won't help it.


Agree with all of the above - but if the link in the OP still works, you'll see this is for someone wanting to rehome a guinea pig because their kids outgrew the "pet phase"... caged pets are SOOOO much easier than dogs (no mandatory walks, training, etc...) Of course the cage needs to be cleaned and the pet needs socialization and nutritious food/water, but they don't take near as much time as a dog would...

I've done lots of rescue/foster in my home where animals who I've lived with and loved get rehomed when we find the right family, but as soon as I look any animal in the eye and tell them that they're "mine"; they will be with me until the day they die!! I just really dislike this "disposable" attitude


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, dear Plum, but you have to put it into a bigger perspective : (. That Guinea Pig has MUCH better life than her houndrads of thousands of "brotheren" that are spending lives in Bio and Med labs being poked, inoculated with the worst kind of diseases and than dissected alive ! And how about her sisters that are fed to some "bigger pets" ??? That Piggy is nicely fed, has water and shelter and will find another home that will offer free food, water and saw-dust and even some TOYS !!!!!!!!! 

Not to mention that that Guinea has way more than HUGE % of Earth human population !!!!! : ((((

I hope you feel better about that furry happy chubby ball now : )))) !!!! *hugs


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the perspective wishpoo - You're right, of course, but I just wish that when people add a pet to their family; whether it's a little fuzzy G. Pig, or a gigantic horse (and everything in between) they'd make the commitment for life - I do hope Oreo finds a great home with people who will love and care for her as she deserves!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sorry but most pets that are given up don't get to live happily ever after. We put millions to sleep every year and even more live sad, miserable lives or die much worse deaths than being humanely PTS. People need to understand that, when they get a pet and when they think about rehoming it. What if the guinea pigs do end up being snake food? People lie. What if they end up w/ another child going through the "pet phase" who forgets to feed them for a week?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

That is true Harley !!! As we could see - animals are abused even by the breeders - the people who bring them to this world : (((((((.... You yourself posted that horror story that than relived another horror stories : (((... And we can only imagine what happens with BYBs
than : (((((...

And lets not forget about alll animals and what is done to them so WE can have a nice roast and leather boots , or new medications developed.

This issue is sooo much deeper than just "re homing a pet" that it would need completely new forum just to discuss that : (((...

Yes, a guinea might become a snake's food - but in nature it is just that. And what is poor snake to do LMAO - become a vegetarian ??? ; )

PS: Don't take me wrong - I would puke if I had to see that and I told my younger daughter that she has a right to leave the classroom when her teacher is feeding his snake - but that is just the fact of life *sigh...


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

*WISH I didnt look at this!*



plumcrazy said:


> Found this ad on our local on-line classifieds - GEEEEEEEZ, I gotta QUIT looking there - people just piss me off too much!!! Pooor Oreo!
> 
> http://www.bismanonline.com/getListing.php?tcat=8&cat=64&p=1&a=519560
> 
> "kids have grown out of the pet phase" WHAT THE H - E - Double toothpicks!!! :wacko: :fish:


OHHH Geesh,I wish I didnt look at this,you have NO IDEA how this is MY BIGGEST PET PEEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :scared: I have been doing Guinea Pig Rescue for OVER 20 YEARS! I just stopped "taking in" in 07!! I still have 4 here in Rescue and have had a terrible time placing them! On CHRISTMAS DAY(just this past09)I was at the vet having to put one other down. I have her sister here,she had a emergency spay last year $325.00 LATER! I am a GUINEA PIG FREAK and HATE ADDS LIKE THAT,OHHH it makes ME MAD!!!!:mad2:


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

*Some of my guys*

Here are some of my babies,both current and already adopted!!


----------

